

Krypt - the Next Level of Ruby Cryptography - emboss
http://emboss.github.com/blog/2012/12/02/krypt-the-next-level-of-ruby-cryptography/

======
ippa
love the detailed writeup, thanks for this.

~~~
emboss
You're welcome - and thank you!

